# 8 week old HMPK and Salamander HM boys



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some of you may remember a few weeks ago seeing my 2 spawns I did.....Well here are 2 of the young males the spawns produced....Both spawns are huge so I should have some nice fish available come Spring )


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

The pics are not showing =(


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They are showing for me and they are lovely!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

omg...They're so beautiful!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are wonderful. Karen, I sure wish I knew how you do it. I want some when they come available


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They look amazing! They marbles are SO unique! I have never seen another fish that has a combination of colors like them before besides when you showed us the pair!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Omg soo pretty! I want a male! <3


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm totally gonna say it, I wish I was American right now haha Beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL @ Pitluvs. I was thinking the exact same thing!!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow I love the first one! He got unique color on him!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Ilove that second salamander picture.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

they look fantastic!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, they're gorgeous, Karen!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, how gorgeous! <3 Especially love that salamander - and the expression on his face on the first picture of him is priceless. cx


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow they are pretty! I think I'm in love with the 1st one!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cute! Love the salamander.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the second! How much will the males be? And if you have any that look similar to the second I would be interested as I have a female that would work great with him or one similar.


----------

